# Fully oder Hardtail - und dann noch welches?



## maitree (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir in meiner Entscheidung weiterhelfen, wäre schön.

Ich bin 164 cm groß, 74 kg schwer, SL 75 und nicht mehr ganz 30, sondern 51, habe Spaß am Radfahren und auf der Suche nach einem neuen Mountainbike.
Fahre seit ca. 10 Jahren ein C6 von Stevens. Die Sitzhaltung war mir immer zu gestreckt.
Wichtig ist mir 


eine eher aufrechte Sitzhaltung
geringes Gewicht des Rades
wenig Wartungsaufwand
Ich fahre nicht irgendwelche trails und so, sondern Rad- und Wald- und Wiesenwege auch im Mittelgebirge. Weiß auch nicht, ob Hardtail oder Fully - echt schwer.

Bin mit nem Fully einer Bekannten gefahren und habs schon genossen, Unebenheiten kaum zu spüren. Andererseits sind Fullys gleich wieder schwerer.

Folgende Räder bin ich probegefahren:
Hardtail:
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/access-wls-sl_id_35867_.htm
http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2010/bikes/miss/miss-series/miss-5500/

Fully:
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ams-wls-pro_id_35870_.htm
http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2010/bikes/miss/miss-rt/miss-rt-5100/

Das Ghost-Fully hat mir von der Geometrie super gefallen, aber die Ausstattung und das Gewicht sind halt nicht so der Hit.

Wäre euch dankbar für Tipps evt. auch zu anderen Marken.
Ach ja, Versender habe ich keine Erfahrung und wüsste nicht, wo ich da zur Wartung hinsollte.

Danke euch schonmal fürs lesen ...

Gruß
maitree


----------



## MelleD (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würde zum Cube Fully tendieren, ich mag Fullys einfach.
Gerade das nicht-durchgeschüttelt werden ist für mich nen Plus-Punkt.
Die Ausstattung find ich jetzt auch nicht schlecht, ändern kann man im nachhinein ja immernoch.
Das Grundpaket stimmt. Das Gewicht mit knapp 12 kg.... meins wog auch knapp 12, kam ich super mit klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)

ich würd mir nie wieder ein hardtail holen, ein fully ist echt wie ein mercedes, auch wenn du keine trails fährst -noch nicht. 
ein fully bügelt richtig viel weg und das bedeutet viel mehr fahrspass. 
bei den bikes kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, was das technische am gerät angeht, bin ich eine völlige niete.


----------



## schnuess (1. Juni 2010)

Huhu!


Ich habe das Cube WLS AMS pro seit 2008.
Bin damit super zufrieden!
Hatte vorher ein Hardtail, das war eindeutig schneller, aber ich konnt nicht sitzen.....aua ( Bin allerdings auch echt schwer).

Ich kann dir das Cube nur empfehlen, habe bisher keine Probleme damit und die Ausstattung ist gut ( soweit ich das beurteilen kann).
Auch auf Feld-Wald und Wiese ist das Fully sehr angenehm...



LG

schnuess


----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)

ach so, und zum thema gewicht: bei dem, was du vor hast damit, wird sich das gewicht wohl nicht bemerkbar machen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> ach so, und zum thema gewicht: bei dem, was du vor hast damit, wird sich das gewicht wohl nicht bemerkbar machen.




Hm, glaube ich aber schon, mein Stevens x4 (13 kg) ist ganze 2 kg schwerer als mein Stevens wave (10.8 kg). Obwohl das MTB viel breitere Reifen hat als das Crossrad und ich damit eigentlich noch mehr Widerstand den Berg hoch fahren muss, bin ich damit schneller, weil es eben einfach so leicht ist... das kann irre viel ausmachen, gerade wenn man nur Wald und Wiese fährt...


----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)

klar, mein c1 hatte auch 2kg mehr, als das c2 und grad bergauf merk ich das. und klar bin ich froh, dass mein aktuelles bike leichter und nicht schwerer ist. 
aber in dem bereich, wo maitree rumfährt wiegen 2kg mehr den besseren komfort durchaus auf.
äh, hat das jemand verstanden, was ich ausdrücken wollte?


----------



## MelleD (1. Juni 2010)

Check ich, ja


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2010)

Äh war das deutsch? 

Ne klar  natürlich hab ich das verstanden. Letzten Endes muss auch jeder selber wissen was er will. Ich habe im Preissegment 1500 zu Gunsten einer besseren Ausstattung und weniger Gewicht auf ein Fully verzichtet, für das was ich fahre hätte ich das aber auch als überdimensioniert empfunden (Hier und da mal einen Trail, gerne mitten durch den Wald, am liebsten durch den Match und Waldautobahn).

Aber das ist dann auch eine individuelle Entscheidung und nicht zu letzt auch eine des Geldbeutels!


----------



## nikl69 (1. Juni 2010)

Nimm einfach das worauf Du dich am wohlsten fühlst. 

Die Ausstattung an den Rädern ist für Wald und Wiesenwegen DICKE ausreichend, abgesehen davon wird bei besseren Komponenten der Wartungsaufwand größer, wobei die Räder doch schon ne gute Ausstattung haben. Den Gewichtsunterschied von einem Kilo würde ich vernachlässigen, das holt das "Wohlfühlen" wieder raus, wobei auch das das Cube Fully mit 11,8 Kilo doch wirklich gut ist.


----------



## ghostmoni (1. Juni 2010)

ich denke auch, dass das Gewicht da nicht so einen großen Unterschied macht. Und um die die Entscheidung wieder etwas zu erschweren, ergreife ich mal Partei für das Ghost . Ich habe das Ghost AMR 5500 (Fully) und (ganz neu  ) das Ghost SE 3000 (Hardtail). Von der Geometrie her sind beide fast gleich. Das Fully ist bequemer und runter besser, das Hardtail nehme ich vorwiegend, wenn ich schnell irgendwo hinkommen möchte. Bin mit beiden super zufrieden. 
Ich würde wirklich das nehmen, auf dem du dich wohler fühlst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost81 (1. Juni 2010)

Schließe mich Ghostmoni an!! Ghost ist absolut topp. Fahre seit Dez letzten Jahres ein Ghost Miss AMR 7500 Modell 2009... Habe da 2009er Modell ein super Angebot bekommen!! Auch jetzt gibt es noch viele Händler, die 2009er Modelle im Laden stehen haben und diese zu sehr guten Preisen abgeben. Allzu große Veränderungen hat es nicht gegeben, außer euch gefällt der neue Schriftzug besser. Die Komponenten sind im großen und ganzen die gleichen geblieben. Das P/L-Verhältnis bei Ghost ist super!!


----------



## maitree (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
super, danke erstmal für eure Antworten!

Ghostmoni und ghost81, 
das ghost AMR hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, aber leider sind meine Beine dafür zu kurz 

Jetzt bin ich echt noch grundsätzlich am Grübeln von wegen Cube AMS WLS Pro als Fully oder aber als Hardtail das Ghost miss 5500 .

Aber vielleicht hat noch jemand ne neue Idee???

Die Canyon bikes gefallen mir ja auch zu gut, aber ich konnte noch keines ausprobieren und mein Mann rät mir total von Versendern ab.

Bye


----------



## anna94 (1. Juni 2010)

Hay , 
ich würde dir auch zu dem Bike raten ,auf dem du dich am wohlsten fühlst . Die Entscheidung können wir dir nicht abnehmen 
Ich bin beides Probe gefahren , und habe mich schließlich fürs Hardtail entschieden . Gefiel mir persönlich vom Fahrverhalten besser , da es eben nicht alles wegbügelt sondern man Fehler in der Linienwahl direkt bemerkt . ( Das Geld spielt dabei natürlich auch noch eine Rolle )
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist , würde ich zum Händler vor Ort raten . Der kann dir das Bike auch direkt richtig einstellen und steht bei Fragen wahscheinlich schneller zur Verfügung . 
Du wirst schon die richtige Entscheidung treffen . 

LG Anna


----------



## MelleD (1. Juni 2010)

Wo kommstn her? 
Hast ja meine Größe, SL ist nen bissl größer wie meine.
Dann könntest mal Probesitzen 

Edit sagt: Macht keinen Sinn, ich hab nen 2008er und die haben die Rahmen so komisch geändert...


----------



## maitree (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

MelleD, danke,
dein Rad ist ja echt ein Sahnestückchen - gefällt mir sehr gut! Aus welchem Jahr ist dein Rad? und hast du evt. die Geometriedaten, damit ich die mal vergleichen könnte. 
Ich finde auch schade, dass Canyon nicht mehr das Oberrohr in der Art wie bei deinem hat.


----------



## ghostmoni (1. Juni 2010)

naja, bei Versenderbikes musst du halt viel selbst machen und wenn was dran ist einschicken und so. Beim Händler vor Ort kannst du einfach mal hingehen, wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt und der stellt es dir auch gleich richtig ein. Außerdem kannst du wirklich einfach mal vorher drauf sitzen, wenn er eines im Laden stehen hat.

Ob Hardtail oder Fully ist jetzt tatsächlich ne Einstellungssache denke ich. Wenn du schnell auf einfachen Wegen fahren möchtest, würde ich zum Hardtail tendieren (ja, ich weiß, es gibt viele, die auf Hardtails Sachen fahren, die ich noch nicht mal mit dem Fully fahre...). Beim Fully geht einfach bergauf viel Kraft in den Federweg (man kann den aber auch blockieren), ist aber bergab wesentlich bequemer und schluckt mehr Fahrfehler  (dafür lernt man wahrscheinlich beim Hardtail die Linienwahl schneller). 

Ich bin auch mit nem Fully angefangen und hab es nicht bereut. Wenn es keine Geldfrage ist, würde ich also wieder zum Fully greifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (1. Juni 2010)

Meins ist aus 2008.
Vielen Dank für das Kompliment 

Hier die Geometriedaten.
Ist nen Nerve WXC in 15" (ja, ich bin klein, na und? )


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Juni 2010)

Ob das Cube in der Realität wirklich soviel leichter ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es gibt wohl kaum etwas, wo soviel gemogelt wird, wie bei den Gewichten der Bikes. Wenn man auf das Cube mal gescheite Reifen drauf macht, wird es auch gleich schwerer. Bei allen Bikes sind noch keine Pedale dabei.
Wenn die Preisgrenze 1500 EUR ist, würde ich auch zu einem Hardtail greifen, grad bei dem Einsatzbereich. Ich kann übrigens auch über einem AMR nicht stehen, leider. Wieso probierst nicht nochmal ein Stevens? Die haben doch auch ein ganz gutes P/L Verhältnis?


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2010)

Eben, ich denke auch, dass es unter 1500 Euro nichts gescheites an Fullys gibt...

Bei stevens könnte das bei der Körpergröße schwierig werden, da fangen die mtb bei 16 " Zoll an, das könnte aber gehen bei 164 cm. Ich selbst bin 175 cm groß und fahre 20" übrigens ein Stevens Wave (Hartail) mit nem verkürzten Vorbau allerdings


----------



## lulu42 (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Maitree,

ähm, also ich bin momentan auch noch auf der suche nach einem MTB, allerdings liegt meine Preisklasse wesentlich weiter unten.

Ich persönlich habe mich für ein Hardtail entschieden... bin mal mit dem Fully einer Freundin gefahren und habe schnell gemerkt es ist nicht wirklich mein Ding.... ok, vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich solch Luxus vom Rennrad nicht gewohnt bin    

Die erste Frage meines Fahrradhändlers war gleich "was möchtest du fahren"   nun und da ich in meinem Alter (40 ++) keine Stunts mehr hinlegen möchte/kann, stand schnell fest es wird ein Hardtail werden. 

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte wäre dies MEINS
 das ist einfach ne Wucht 
http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...kes.de/xist4c/web/access-wls-sl_id_35867_.htm

l.g


----------



## maitree (1. Juni 2010)

danke Melle für die Daten; schaut ganz ähnlich aus wie die Modelle, die ich ob getestet habe.

Stevens habe ich probegefahren; die sind mir zu lang und irgendwie find ich die Serie von diesem Jahr optisch auch nicht soooo toll.


----------



## maitree (1. Juni 2010)

Hi lulu,

ja, ich find das schon auch gut, aber für mich ein bissl zu kurz. Das Fully von Cube ist grad in der Länge ideal.

Ich seh den Vorteil vom Hardteil auch darin, dass es wahrscheinlich "handlicher" ist, aber mich reizt auf der anderen Seite der Komfort vom Fully.

Falls Fully, wäre ich auch bereit, bis ca. 2000  zu gehen.

Ich werd wohl noch mal in mich gehen müssen.
Ihr seid ja echt super - bin begeistert von euren Antworten. Danke!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Juni 2010)

Wenn schon, dann schau dir vielleicht das mal an:
www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produkt/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/vollgefedert/specialized-safire-fsr-comp
Da hast dann wenigstens schon eine gescheite Gabel dran. Sonst ist es zwar nicht so besonders ausgestattet, aber Specialzed baut relativ leichte Rahmen und das Fahrwerk ist top! Ich persönlich finde zwar die Rahmenform scheußlich, aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten. Das Bike hätte jedenfalls Potiential und es würde sich lohnen, mit der Zeit halt etwas aufzurüsten. Ich bin es selber mal als Leihbike gefahren und hat mir echt gut gefallen.


----------



## maitree (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo nochmal,
kennt von euch jemand Centurion eve und hat damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Liest sich von der Beschreibung auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## ghost81 (1. Juni 2010)

@maitree: Auch wenn ich jetzt noch mal mit Ghost anfangen muss. Warum sind deine Beine zu kurz??? Ich bin mit 1,62 m noch kleiner als du, ok das hat nichts mit der Beinlänge zu tun aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Und nicht verwechseln, ich fahre ein MISS in Gr. 44 weil ich mich da einfach von Anfang an wohler gefühlt habe. Habe lange überlegt ob ich nicht ein 40er Rahmen nehme aber bin nun froh, dass ich mich letztendlich für das 44er entschieden habe. Und preislich in deinem Budget:
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Aktionspreise-und-2009er-Modelle-!!!!!/Ghost/Damen-Mountainbikes/Ghost-Miss-AMR-7500-2009/~kid293/~tplprodukt_1/~prid1600.htm  Ist das 2009er Modell!!!!! Ghostmoni fährt, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, anscheinen das Herrenmodell ??!!


----------



## maitree (1. Juni 2010)

Upps, danke ghost81,
das ist ja vom Rahmen komplett anders als das aus 2010! Schau dir mal das Miss AMR aus dem Jahr 2010 dagegen an!
Wow, dein Rad sieht so aus, als wenn das Oberrohr nicht so hoch ist. Muss gleich mal googln, ob ich da die Geometriedaten finde. Ist echt ein schickes Rad und würd mich interessieren!
Obs das noch gibt, ist natürlich fraglich. Muss gleich noch schnell suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost81 (1. Juni 2010)

mmmhhh ich hoffe, dass ist das was du suchst http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2009/image/geometrie/missamr.jpg
Das sind die Rahmendaten für die 2009er-Modelle und ich bin mir
sicher, dass du bei dem ein oder anderen Ghost-Händler noch ein
Modell findest. Oder dann über einen Onlinehändler wie hier z.Bsp.
http://www.bikemarket.de/catalog/ghost-miss-amr-7500-2009-p-3555.html
Aber hier ist der Preis eindeutig viel zu hoch für ein Vorjahresmodell.


----------



## avant (2. Juni 2010)

Einen Punkt noch den ich bisher noch nicht gelesen habe betrifft das Thema "Putzen" ...

Ich fahre sowohl Fully (Enduro) wie auch Race- bzw Touren-Hardtails und ich finde es einfach sehr praktisch, mir für 1-2h das HT zu schnappen, meine kleine Hausrunde durch den Schlamm zu drehen und "mal eben" das Bike abzuspritzen, zu putzen und zu schmieren. Bei meinem Fully dauert das Putzen sehr viel länger und auch der Verschleiß der Lager bei Ganzjahresnutzung nervt mich.

Ansonsten haben die Freundinnen meiner Frau sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Contessa-Bikes von Scott gemacht.

Just my2cents,

Jo


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2010)

So tragisch sehe ich die Putz-Geschichte nicht. Die paar zusätzlichen Lager und der Dämpfer machen mir nicht wirklich viel aus. Ist ein Zusatz-Aufwand von 30 Sekunden, um nochmal extra über den Dämpfer zu wischen... und mehr brauchts eigentlich auch nicht. Oder was putzt du großartig an den Lagern?
Einmal im Jahr werden meine Bikes eh zerlegt und grundgereiningt. Auch da ist es mir relativ wurscht, ob es ein Fully oder ein HT ist. Eventuell gibt's halt das eine oder andere Lager zu wechseln und noch einen Dämpfer zu zerlegen... einmal im Jahr ist das doch aber nicht wirklich schlimm, oder? Man kann sich ja einen Schmuddelwetter-Tag dafür aussuchen, dann ist man froh, dass einem nicht so schnell langweilig wird 

Also: Mehraufwand bei der Wartung (einmal im Jahr) vs. Fahrkomfort bei jedem Ausritt ...?


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

Hm, was ich zu Beginn verflucht habe beim Hardtail, mittlerweile aber zu schätzen weiß:

Du bekommst für jeden Fahrfehler prompt die Quittung....

Gestern, wars nass und rutschig auf den Wurzeln. Ich bin a zu langsam gefahren und habe zu viel die Hinterbremse benutzt, drei mal dürft ihr raten was passiert ist


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Juni 2010)

Putzen ist doch nun echt kein Punkt! Und wenn gescheite Lager drin sind, dann hat man da auch keinen Verschleiß. Mein Steppi ist nun den 5. Sommer im Einsatz und die Lager funktionieren wie am 1. Tag. Auf die Gabel muss man ja eh Brunox draufsprühen, dann tu ich halt auf den Dämpfer auch bißchen was drauf, das dauert doch keine 30 sec länger. Wenn du allerdings Gleitlager hast, ist es was anderes. Aber die werden auch vom Schönwetter-Einsatz fest.


----------



## avant (2. Juni 2010)

Peace - hatte ja fast schon diese Resonanz erwartet 

Bei mir stehen die Bikes in der Wohnung, daher achte ich schon auf sehr gut geputze Zweiräder. So macht es denn für mich bei *täglichem* Einsatz des Bikes schon einen Unterschied, ob ich ein Fully oder HT putzen muß - besonders im Wintereinsatz 
Zudem ist mir nach einer Entwicklungseinheit nicht gerade nach putzen zumute - da möchte ich erst mal in die Horizontale 
Nach einer Touren- oder einer GA-Einheit sieht das anders aus, da ist das Putzen in der Tat kein großes Thema.

[Offtopic]
Brunox hat meiner Meinung nach am Dämpfer nichts zu suchen, da es den Gummi quellen lässt, zudem erhöht sich die Gefahr von Ausblühungen auf der Beschichtung (hatte ein Kollege bei einer Marzocchi). Aber auch darüber lässt sich trefflich diskutieren.

Bzgl. den Lagern kann ich Pfadfinderin nur Recht geben, leider sind von Hause aus nur selten gute Lager verbaut. Zudem sind vor allem die "hochwertigen Industrielager" unterdimensioniert und gehen zumindest bei schwergewichtigeren Männern > 85kg gerne in die Knie. Bei Bikes mit Nadel- oder Gleitlager stellt sich ein Defekt/Austausch selbst bei geringer Pflege erst wesentlich später ein.
[/Offtopic]

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem Brunox ist mir neu. Mein Mann und ich pflegen unsere Räder von Beginn an damit und hatten noch nie Probleme. Mein Rotwild war bei mir 5 Sommer im Einsatz und das Steppi verrichtet jetzt auch den 5. "Sommer" seinen Dienst, ohne Probleme mit den Dichtungen an Gabel und Dämpfer. Beim Service wurde auch nichts diesbzügl. von Fox bemängelt. Auch Freunde von uns handhaben dies so. Aber es fährt auch keiner Marzocchi, sondern nur RS und Fox.
Bezügl. putzen: Wenn das Bike in der Wohnung steht, dann sind doch die Reifen, was wirklich sauber sein muss, und die sind doch bei HT und Fully dieselben, oder nicht? Es kann sich lediglich evtl. unten am Hinterbau mehr Dreck sammeln, je nach Rahmenkonstruktion.
Welches Bike hat denn so schlechte Industrielager, dass du damit Probleme hast??? Ich kenn nur schlechte Gleitlager (z.B. die von Rocky Mountain, die haben mittlerweile aber auch problemlose Industrielager)


----------



## maitree (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
war gestern noch mal unterwegs und konnte das Centurion eve ultimate XT probefahren in der 46 Höhe. Ist ein Hartail mit nur 11,3 kg und schön handlich und hat sich ganz gut fahren lassen. Ist wohl in der engen Wahl.

Momentan tendiere ich stark zum Hardtail. Ich habe ja nicht einige Räder zu Hause stehen, sondern möchte wieder eines für alles. Beim Hardtail könnte ich evt. auch mal nen Gepäckträger montieren, wenns sein muss.

Bin ja nicht der typische Mountainbiker


----------



## maitree (3. Juni 2010)

Ach ja, wollte doch den link zum Centurion noch reinstellen:

http://www.centurion.de/Bikes.Detail?bike_id=52

Der Verkäufer würde am Preis schon noch handeln lassen.
Kennt jemand von euch das Rad vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Juni 2010)

> Beim Hardtail könnte ich evt. auch mal nen Gepäckträger montieren, wenns  sein muss.



Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, aber ich glaube dass geht bei den wenigsten MTBs


----------



## lulu42 (3. Juni 2010)

ähm schickes Teil - obwohl mir dann das Cube etwas besser gefällt.

Technisch gesehen hab ich nicht die Ahnung da können dir die anderen Ladys sicher mehr helfen


----------



## ghostmoni (3. Juni 2010)

maitree schrieb:


> Beim Hardtail könnte ich evt. auch mal nen Gepäckträger montieren, wenns sein muss.


 


ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, aber ich glaube dass geht bei den wenigsten MTBs


 

Muss man vorher fragen, ob es geht. Da müssen ja die passenden Bohrungen sein. Beim meinem Ghost-Hardtail geht das (aber ich nehme lieber nen Rucksack mit ).


----------



## maitree (3. Juni 2010)

Normal nehm ich auch nen Rucksack. Nur diesen Sommer wollen wir in der Gruppe mit 4 Übernachtungen eine Tour machen und da überlegen wir halt, ob ne Packtasche gut wär.

Beim Centurion und auch beim Cube sind die Bohrungen vorgesehen, sagt mein Mann grad.


----------



## lulu42 (3. Juni 2010)

na dann

wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual


----------



## lulu42 (3. Juni 2010)

ähm - fällt mir grad so ein
und farblich gesehen ? bist du dir da schon sicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maitree (3. Juni 2010)

nee, noch nicht sicher.
Aber wie meinst du das, farblich gesehn.


----------



## avant (4. Juni 2010)

... also wenn ich den Preis des Eve zugrunde lege, dann bekommst Du bei Cube das eindeutig bessere Angebot (v.a. bzgl. des Gewichts). OK die Form des Oberrohrs muß einem liegen und auch die Tatsache, daß es einen Carbonrahmen hat. Für 1500 Eur allerdings ein top Angebot mit einer sehr guten Ausstattung. Syntace Teile, eine top Bremse, ergonomische Ergon Griffe und vor allem eine sehr guten Gabel. Die Züge sind auch schön innen verlegt:

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/access-wls-gtc_id_35854_.htm

Hier bei einem Händler:

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...-GTC-2010/~kid326/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2078.htm

Zu dem Eve - die schwere Recon Gabel will mir an dem Bike nicht gefallen. Ansonsten auch ein schönes Bike.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## lulu42 (4. Juni 2010)

maitree schrieb:


> nee, noch nicht sicher.
> Aber wie meinst du das, farblich gesehn.


 

naja ob´s eher ein "Weißes" oder "Schwarzes" werden wird   .... Ich persönlich hab schon bei der Farbauswahl Probleme ......... grrrrrrrrrr 

l.g


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. Juni 2010)

lulu42 schrieb:


> naja ob´s eher ein "Weißes" oder "Schwarzes" werden wird   .... Ich persönlich hab schon bei der Farbauswahl Probleme ......... grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> l.g



Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass mir da gewisse frauliche Eigenschaften fehlen...  das Aussehen des Rades war für mich eher viert oder fünftrangig, ich handelte mir vom Händler sogar einen schiefen Blick ein als ich meinte, dass mir das Aussehen egal ist. Es war nicht Liebe auf den ersten Blick, sondern die Liebe auf das erste Probefahren


----------



## lulu42 (4. Juni 2010)

nun so sollte es eigentlich aus sein   "die inneren Werte zählen" 

seufz seufz - nur leider bei mir nicht immer.... und zu der Farbwahl kommt dann auch noch die Form hinzu (Damen oder Herren)


----------



## JarJarBings (4. Juni 2010)

nee, da bin ich dann doch frau.  ich hasse shoppen oder zum friseur gehen, aber räder kaufen und funktionsklamotten, da leb ch mich dann schon voll aus. 
und was die inneren werte angeht, da muss ich mich auf meinen mann verlassen, noch.


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. Juni 2010)

Schon wieder sowas, was ich nicht kann, shoppen gehen... . Nö, dass ist mir zu anstrengend, das viele anprobieren, Umkleidekabine rein, Umkleidekabine raus. Nö nö, ich bestelle gezielt im I-Net was mir gefällt und probiere das in Ruhe zu Hause. Kaufhäuser sind die pure Reizüberflutung, da weiß ich spätestens nach einer halben Stunde nicht mehr was mir gefällt und was nicht....

Beim Rad habe ich auch zuerst im Netz geschaut, bin dann hin und hab gesagt was ich will, ist dann zwar ein anderes geworden, aber die Auswahl hatte ich vorher schon selbst eingegrenzt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Schon wieder sowas, was ich nicht kann, shoppen gehen... . Nö, dass ist mir zu anstrengend, das viele anprobieren, Umkleidekabine rein, Umkleidekabine raus. Nö nö, ich bestelle gezielt im I-Net was mir gefällt und probiere das in Ruhe zu Hause. Kaufhäuser sind die pure Reizüberflutung, da weiß ich spätestens nach einer halben Stunde nicht mehr was mir gefällt und was nicht....



 
So ist´s bei mir auch. Funktion vor Optik, ganz klar.
Was aber allein schon für das Centurion spricht ist, dass es eben kein Cube ist. Hier bräuchte man schon einen pfeifenden Chip, damit man sein Cube vor einer Hütte wieder findet und nicht mit dem eines anderen wegfährt, ist wie mit den weißen Handtüchern im Hallenbad. 
Auf dem Centurion ist wenigstens ein halbwegs brauchbarer Reifen drauf und die Übersetzung ist mit einer 11-34er Kassette sehr frauentauglich. Und ich sag´s nochmal: Auf die Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller würde ich mich sowieso nicht verlassen!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Schon wieder sowas, was ich nicht kann, shoppen gehen... ...



ich dachte immer ich wäre nicht normal, aber wenn ich euch hier so lese, bin ich wohl doch relativ normal


----------



## lulu42 (6. Juni 2010)

Nun was ist schon "normal" ??  Manche empfinden es schon als unnormal wenn die "Mädels" mit MTB oder Rennrad durch die Gegend fahren und nicht auf nem bravem Cityradl   

Im übrigen bin ich dann wohl auch eher nicht normal, da ich vor überfüllten Kaufhäusern incl. Wühlkisten -grrrrrrr -  und Supermärkten reißaus nehme .

@maitree

bist du schon im Besitz eines neuen MTB ´s ?? mal neugierig frag 

l.g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (6. Juni 2010)

falls die Frage noch besteht, schau mal hier
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...l-16-bikes-im-direkten-vergleich.416165.2.htm
vielleicht hilfts


----------



## maitree (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
danke dir nikl für den Link. Sehr interessant.

Ich hatte am WE die Gelegenheit, das Ghost Miss AMR 7500 http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2010/bikes/miss/miss-amr/miss-amr-7500/ probe zu fahren.
In Rahmenhöhe 44. Das war ja ein Traum. Aber die Überstandshöhe passt mir nicht.
Evt. wäre das Rad in Gr. 40 ideal. Ist von den Maßen her fast identisch.
Wenn der Preis halt nicht wär! Superleicht ist es halt nicht gerade. Im Radshop hat es der Verkäufer gewogen und kam auf genau 13.00 kg.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Juni 2010)

Sag ich doch, dass die Gewichte der Hersteller jenseits jeglicher Realität sind! Aber echt, 13kg wär schon noch okay. Ob das Rad jetzt 12,5 oder 13 kg wiegt, merkst du nur bei Schiebe- oder Tragestücken, im Normalfall eher weniger. Ob du dich da leicht tust, dafür ist dann eher die Geometrie und der Vortrieb entscheidend, aber das kannst du nur selber entscheiden. Du musst bequem drauf sitzen, denn wenn du auf einer leichten Streckbank sitzt, hast du auch keinen Spaß auf deinen Touren. Gewicht ist echt nicht alles.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das 40er eine geringere Überstandshöhe hat! Das Steuerrohr ist gleich lang, die Reifen haben 26" und bei beiden ist dieselbe Gabel mit derselben Einbauhöhe verbaut. Woher soll also die niedrigere Überstandshöhe kommen? Du musst dich eher nach einem Bike umsehen, das ein niedrigeres Steuerrohr hat und evtl. eine Gabel mit niedrigerer Einbauhöhe verbaut.
Schau mal, die Steppenwölfe haben kurze Steuerrohre: www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/mountainbikes/taiga-fs-120/
Deshalb fahr ich auch eines!


----------



## hasenfusses (8. Juni 2010)

Wenn Du keine Trails fährst sondern nur Radwege etc. , nicht vor hast über Baumwurzelpassagen usw. zu fahren frage ich mich wozu Du überhaupt eine Federung willst ??
Es mach in jedem Fall langsamer, wenn es unbedingt ein Hardtail sein soll würde ich unbedingt eins mit Pop Lock nehmen.
Für Dein Einsatzgebiet würde es allerdings auch eine Starrgabel tun, man kann über entsprechende Reifen bzw. Luftdruck schon einiges an Federung erreichen wenn es gewünscht wird und man kann dann auch damit über Wurzeln braten. Du würdest Gewicht sparen und wartungsärmer wäre ein Rad ohne Federung natürlich auch.

Hast Du mal über ein Cyclocross nachgedacht??


----------



## maitree (11. Juni 2010)

Hai ghost81,
ich bin ernsthaft am Überlegen, ob ich mir "Dein" Vorjahres Ghost AMR Miss 7500  bestelle.
Könntest du mir mal deine Schrittlänge schreiben? Habe immernoch Sorge, ob die Überstandshöhe ok ist. Hat laut Geo-Liste nur 1/2 cm weniger als das neue bike, aber eben ne andere Form.
Und weißt du, wieviel dein bike jetzt tatsächlich wiegt?

Inzwischen habe ich gesehen, dass bei dem 2010er Modell der Rahmen mit dem Herrenrahmen identisch ist. Beim Miss sind lediglich die LEnker, Kurbel und so anders.

Schwer, schwer...


----------



## bajcca (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo maitree,

hast Du Dir schon die Specialized Bikes angesehen? Da ist das Oberrohr stark abgesenkt und man sitzt schön mittig im Bike. Für deine Körpergröße müßte das S gut passen.
Ich fahre seit Jahren begeistert Specialized, Männer und Damenmodelle, kann die Marke echt empfehlen.

LG, bajcca


----------



## maitree (18. Juni 2010)

Hi Mädels,

hab mich heute endlich entschieden und mein neues bike steht schon da.
Es ist ein Hardteil, das Centurion eve ultimate XT 2 und wiegt incl. Pedalen tatsächlich nur 11,3 kg.
Bin ganz glücklich!!!

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produkt/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/frauen/centurion-eve-ultimate-xt-2

Und danke euch allen nochmals für eure Beratung.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juni 2010)

Gratulation! Ich denke, das ist ein ganz guter Kauf.


----------



## ghost81 (23. Juni 2010)

Oh habe gerade gesehen, dass du (Maitree) nach meiner Schrittlänge gefragt hast
aber wie ich nun auch lesen konnte, hast du dich für ein
schönes Hardtail entschieden  Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maitree (23. Juni 2010)

Danke ghost81,


"Dein" Rad war übrigens nirgends mehr zu haben; steht bei den Firmen  zwar noch im Internet-Angebot, aber wohl nur als Lockvogel.

Ich war am WE schon fleißig damit unterwegs.
Hab richtig Spaß mit meinem Radl. 

http://www.centurion.de/Bikes.Detail?bike_id=52

Bye
maitree


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Juli 2010)

hasenfusses schrieb:


> Für Dein Einsatzgebiet würde es allerdings auch eine Starrgabel tun, man kann über entsprechende Reifen bzw. Luftdruck schon einiges an Federung erreichen wenn es gewünscht wird und man kann dann auch damit über Wurzeln braten. Du würdest Gewicht sparen und wartungsärmer wäre ein Rad ohne Federung natürlich auch.


Kleiner einwand meinerseitz ...ich habe  die Kombi , Harttail mit Starrgabel .....und ein Fully .Das Hartail kommt dann zum einsatz ,wenns Fully inne inspektion is .Zu meinem erschrecken muss ich festellen ,wenn man an die fahrweise des Fully  gewöhnt is,  und dann ein Hartail mit Starrgabel  fährt ...kann es  sehr schnell passieren das du dich auf der Hausrunde  mit dem Harttail zerlegen kannst ,weil man mit dem Fully ne agressivere fahrweise pflegt, als mit nem Harttail und  Starrgabel.Und da kann ne Wurzel schnell bedeuten ... tschööö juten flug 

@ maitree  Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Bike


----------

